# Looking for printer who uses Kavio



## amybweber (Jan 6, 2015)

I have an online boutique and am looking for someone who prints on Kavio brand items. I am having a very difficult timing finding a resource.


----------



## inkmob8 (Jan 9, 2015)

Are you needing someone to supply the shirts or print on them?


----------



## amybweber (Jan 6, 2015)

Someone to print on them. I know I can buy shirts directly from them. Hoping to find a printer who can purchase and print to cut back on another set of shipping fees since I cannot find a local printer.


----------



## BuddrChiken (Jan 29, 2016)

I to want to print on Kavio but havent purchased from them yet. Have you? How is the quality of their shirts?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

They seem to have alot of different styles.


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

I have never heard of Kavio, wishing you a lot of luck


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

You might want to call Kavio as they may have names of printers that would print items for you. 
they are located in Commerce Ca. Phone number is 323-888-1036. Web site is Kavio.com - Wholesale T-shirts | Blank Apparel and Clothing. E-mail address [email protected].

Many manufactures or distributors have a list of printers available. Some may do contract printing in their own facility. If they don't offer the service they might be able to give you a name of a printer close to their facility. You could then order the items, and either the printer pick them up or maybe they would deliver them for a small amount. Just a suggestion. Hope this helps.


----------

